# '99 Passat and P1545



## JollyRoger77 (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi there I'm new here but whenever I typed anything into google regarding my car this site keeps popping up and figure it's a good place for help.
I am a recent owner of a 99 passat with the v6 2.8 and have had it for about 2 months. I totally love it, but alas I'm no mechanic. It's like Greek to me, you start speaking mechanese and my eyes start to glaze over








Everything is going well aside from the fact that I have been told I have a tensioner going out, I'm trying to wait it out till I get my refund to get it into a shop. So far i only have a minor rattle for about 2 minutes when i start the car in the cold then it goes away.
Unfortunately, when I was looking into buying a VW I managed to miss some of the epic posts about the P1545 error.
Someone managed to leave my lights on when borrowing my car, not going to mention his name <DAD> and it drained my battery. So I hop in next morning to find this out, trying jumping the car and come to find out the joy in this. I try and start the car and it don't wanna start by itself, I have to keep the pedal pressed and there is no idle. It's either pedal down or it dies.








I have no Vag-Com, and not sure if my car is a drive by wire or cable, though all the DBW tricks do not seem to work. I have read that trying to clean out the TB might help as it could have gotten gunky, but like I said before I am no mechanic and my manual is rather lacking the sort s of specifics I am looking for. 
I can get the vacuum hoses loose and remove the upper plate, but haven't figured out how to disconnect the cruise control rod. After that the manual says to remove the bolts connecting the TB and wham it's out. Though since I can't remove the cruise control rod and clear that out of the way, and also I am not quite sure which bolts are hold the unit in, I am wary to continue.
So now that I have given you my life's story, here's my question.
Is there a way to clean it in place, perhaps removing the remaining air hose that's attached behind it? If so can you explain for a moron?
Also I have read that this might be corrected without any mechanic work at all, which would be fantastic for me, so should it be wise for me to stop trying to clean it and just find someone in the area or a repair shop to try and reset the TB?
I appreciate you all putting up with this and hope that someone can save me and my car from myself








_Modified by JollyRoger77 at 3:41 PM 4-18-2009_


_Modified by JollyRoger77 at 3:42 PM 4-18-2009_


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (JollyRoger77)*

you can take the pipe off the throttle body and buy some throttle body cleaner and spray it in there, let it sit and wipe it off with a rag and open the throttle and spray some more in and it should clean it right up. note that when you start the car hold the pedal to the floor then crank over and make sure the engine is warm and not cold.


----------



## JollyRoger77 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (Slimjimmn)*

Thanks for the reply Slimjimmn
So by the pipe are you talking about the remaining air pipe that connects to the tb? As i see it, it is between the fire wall and the tb?
thanks again


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (JollyRoger77)*

yea that pipe, I believe its a 5mm allen that holds the pipe to the throttle body.


----------



## JollyRoger77 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (Slimjimmn)*

well got it out the other day, yeah it's a 5mm.
It was fairly clean in there, but alas she still doesn't wanna stay running.
So it's off to the computer she goes. I hope that fixes it for her.


----------



## JollyRoger77 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (JollyRoger77)*

Hey Slimjimmn
Just want to let you know that I got it to a repair shop the other day. They managed to clear all the codes and rest the TB. It cost me a little bit








Wish there was someone close with a VAG, would have made things cheaper lol.
Anyways, just wanted to thank you for your help and suggestions.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: '99 Passat and P1545 (JollyRoger77)*

look under the technical section with the vag com section, in there you can ask people for locals with a vag com


----------

